# Travel Destinations > Africa >  Kenya and Tanzania in August

## Africa

Hi everybody,

I am a 20 year old American male. I am volunteering in Mombasa for a little over a month starting in late June. Then in the end of July, I am planning to travel for about 3 weeks around Kenya and No. Tanzania.


I am traveling alone and would love to meet up with someone or with a group of people traveling. I am thinking about spend a couple of those days going on a Safari either in the Serengetti or Masai Mara.

I am not a 5 star (or even hotel) kind of traveler, and am looking for travel buddies with the same attitude towards travel.

Also if anyone has been to the region and has good advice on places to see, it is always appreciated.

----------


## GFI

Yes, The Masai Mara National Reserve is the prominent wildlife destination in Kenya. From July to October you can spectator the unbelievable movement of millions of wildebeest and zebra.

----------


## hotellolanyc02

It's entirely up to your own choices as to whether you want to do another activity generate. As mentioned by others, there are other elements to see in Southern region African-american besides creatures. If you're looking for reason for doing another opera, I would recommend that in Southern region African-american there is chance of deeper looks at certain creatures, like leopard.

New York City Hotel

----------


## mikehussy

The places you are interested in going to are fantastic. The Kruger National park and those wildlife safari parks are very popular in south Africa and its defiantly an experience of life time.

----------


## Nevseni

Yourlink exchangeis very good.Thank you!

----------


## igeorge

I went so many times Tanzania in Zanzibar Island I enjoyed very much especially of its safari. I also recommend you to visit there I hope you enjoy very much.

----------


## sankalppatil732

I'm getting really confused because I've found some websites that recommend against going to Kenya. I can't figure out whether these sites have something to gain by recommending Tanzania over Kenya. Some of them seem to be run by supposedly neutral travel enthusiasts who also give their opinions on many other world travel destinations.

----------


## davidsmith36

Consolidate Kenya and Tanzania for a definitive East Africa safari. Fly in agendas capitalize on your time utilizing the district's air centers, Nariobi and Dar es Salaam. Nairobi has a few unmissable attractions of its own, particularly Giraffe Manor and the Daphne Sheldrick Elephant Orphanage, both on our Top 5 creature experiences for families. 
Kenya and Tanzania are principally big game goals and home to a significant number of Africa's incredible parks. Safari visits can without much of a stretch mix Kenya's Masai Mara and Amboseli holds with Tanzania's Serengeti and Ngorongoro Crater. The wildebeest movement is the best explanation behind consolidating these two goals. The relocation begins in the southern Serengeti, travels through the focal and western Serengeti, and into the Masai Mara. By jog Kenya and Tanzania, you'll witness the exhibition of the super groups and make the most of Africa's best group free diversion seeing far from the headliner.

----------

